# GWT: RPC wird nicht gefunden



## computersport (6. Sep 2010)

Hallo Community,

Ich habe das Problem das GWT den Servlet nicht findet obwohl dieser in Web.xml, App.gwt.xml drin steht.


```

```




Die Web.xml:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE web-app PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN" "http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3.dtd">

<web-app>

	<servlet>
		<servlet-name>nachrichtenCenterImpl</servlet-name>
		<servlet-class>ourProject.server.RPCUser.NachrichtenCenterImpl</servlet-class>
	</servlet>
	<servlet>
		<servlet-name>gueterServiceImpl</servlet-name>
		<servlet-class>ourProject.server.RPCAdmin.GueterServiceImpl</servlet-class>
	</servlet>
	<servlet>
		<servlet-name>userAdminImpl</servlet-name>
		<servlet-class>ourProject.server.RPCUser.UserAdminImpl</servlet-class>
	</servlet>
	<servlet>
	  <servlet-name>fabrikServiceImpl</servlet-name>
	  <servlet-class>ourProject.server.PRCAdmin.FabrikServiceImpl</servlet-class>
	</servlet>

	<servlet-mapping>
		<servlet-name>nachrichtenCenterImpl</servlet-name>
		<url-pattern>/wirtschaftssimulationgui/nachrichten</url-pattern>
	</servlet-mapping>
	<servlet-mapping>
		<servlet-name>gueterServiceImpl</servlet-name>
		<url-pattern>/wirtschaftssimulationgui/Gueter</url-pattern>
	</servlet-mapping>
	<servlet-mapping>
		<servlet-name>userAdminImpl</servlet-name>
		<url-pattern>/wirtschaftssimulationgui/login</url-pattern>
	</servlet-mapping>
	<servlet-mapping>
	  <servlet-name>fabrikServiceImpl</servlet-name>
	  <url-pattern>/wirtschaftssimulationgui/fabrik</url-pattern>
	</servlet-mapping>

	<welcome-file-list>
		<welcome-file>WirtschaftssimulationGUI.html</welcome-file>
	</welcome-file-list>

</web-app>
```

Die App.gwt.xml

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<module rename-to='wirtschaftssimulationgui'>
  <!-- Inherit the core Web Toolkit stuff.                        -->
  
  <inherits name='com.google.gwt.user.User'/>
  <inherits name='com.google.gwt.user.theme.standard.Standard'/>
  
  <!-- Other module inherits  -->
  <servlet path="/nachrichten" class="ourProject.server.RPCUser.NachrichtenCenterImpl" />
  
  <servlet path="/login" class="ourProject.server.RPCUser.UserAdminImpl" />
  
  <servlet path="/fabrik" class="ourProject.server.PRCAdmin.FabrikServiceImpl" />
  
  <servlet path="/Gueter" class="ourProject.server.RPCAdmin.GueterServiceImpl" />
  <!-- Specify the app entry point class.                         -->
  
  <entry-point class='ourProject.client.WirtschaftssimulationGUI'/>

  <!-- Specify the paths for translatable code                    -->
  
  <source path='client'/>
  <source path='shared'/>

</module>
```


```
Starting Jetty on port 8888
   [WARN] EXCEPTION 
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: ourProject.server.PRCAdmin.FabrikServiceImpl
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.webapp.WebAppClassLoader.loadClass(WebAppClassLoader.java:352)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.webapp.WebAppClassLoader.loadClass(WebAppClassLoader.java:337)
	at org.mortbay.util.Loader.loadClass(Loader.java:91)
	at org.mortbay.util.Loader.loadClass(Loader.java:71)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.servlet.Holder.doStart(Holder.java:73)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.servlet.ServletHolder.doStart(ServletHolder.java:233)
	at org.mortbay.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:39)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler.initialize(ServletHandler.java:616)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.servlet.Context.startContext(Context.java:140)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.webapp.WebAppContext.startContext(WebAppContext.java:1220)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.handler.ContextHandler.doStart(ContextHandler.java:513)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.webapp.WebAppContext.doStart(WebAppContext.java:448)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.jetty.JettyLauncher$WebAppContextWithReload.doStart(JettyLauncher.java:447)
	at org.mortbay.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:39)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.handler.HandlerWrapper.doStart(HandlerWrapper.java:130)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.handler.RequestLogHandler.doStart(RequestLogHandler.java:115)
	at org.mortbay.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:39)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.handler.HandlerWrapper.doStart(HandlerWrapper.java:130)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.Server.doStart(Server.java:222)
	at org.mortbay.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:39)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.jetty.JettyLauncher.start(JettyLauncher.java:543)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.DevMode.doStartUpServer(DevMode.java:421)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.DevModeBase.startUp(DevModeBase.java:1035)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.DevModeBase.run(DevModeBase.java:783)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.DevMode.main(DevMode.java:275)
   [WARN] failed fabrikServiceImpl
javax.servlet.UnavailableException: ourProject.server.PRCAdmin.FabrikServiceImpl
	at org.mortbay.jetty.servlet.Holder.doStart(Holder.java:79)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.servlet.ServletHolder.doStart(ServletHolder.java:233)
	at org.mortbay.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:39)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler.initialize(ServletHandler.java:616)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.servlet.Context.startContext(Context.java:140)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.webapp.WebAppContext.startContext(WebAppContext.java:1220)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.handler.ContextHandler.doStart(ContextHandler.java:513)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.webapp.WebAppContext.doStart(WebAppContext.java:448)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.jetty.JettyLauncher$WebAppContextWithReload.doStart(JettyLauncher.java:447)
	at org.mortbay.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:39)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.handler.HandlerWrapper.doStart(HandlerWrapper.java:130)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.handler.RequestLogHandler.doStart(RequestLogHandler.java:115)
	at org.mortbay.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:39)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.handler.HandlerWrapper.doStart(HandlerWrapper.java:130)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.Server.doStart(Server.java:222)
	at org.mortbay.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:39)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.jetty.JettyLauncher.start(JettyLauncher.java:543)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.DevMode.doStartUpServer(DevMode.java:421)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.DevModeBase.startUp(DevModeBase.java:1035)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.DevModeBase.run(DevModeBase.java:783)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.DevMode.main(DevMode.java:275)
   [WARN] Failed startup of context com.google.gwt.dev.shell.jetty.JettyLauncher$WebAppContextWithReload@4e280c{/,D:\My Dropbox\Proggen\Java\Eclipse Projects\WirtschaftssimulationGUI\war}
javax.servlet.UnavailableException: ourProject.server.PRCAdmin.FabrikServiceImpl
	at org.mortbay.jetty.servlet.Holder.doStart(Holder.java:79)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.servlet.ServletHolder.doStart(ServletHolder.java:233)
	at org.mortbay.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:39)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler.initialize(ServletHandler.java:616)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.servlet.Context.startContext(Context.java:140)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.webapp.WebAppContext.startContext(WebAppContext.java:1220)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.handler.ContextHandler.doStart(ContextHandler.java:513)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.webapp.WebAppContext.doStart(WebAppContext.java:448)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.jetty.JettyLauncher$WebAppContextWithReload.doStart(JettyLauncher.java:447)
	at org.mortbay.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:39)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.handler.HandlerWrapper.doStart(HandlerWrapper.java:130)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.handler.RequestLogHandler.doStart(RequestLogHandler.java:115)
	at org.mortbay.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:39)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.handler.HandlerWrapper.doStart(HandlerWrapper.java:130)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.Server.doStart(Server.java:222)
	at org.mortbay.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:39)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.jetty.JettyLauncher.start(JettyLauncher.java:543)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.DevMode.doStartUpServer(DevMode.java:421)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.DevModeBase.startUp(DevModeBase.java:1035)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.DevModeBase.run(DevModeBase.java:783)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.DevMode.main(DevMode.java:275)
```

Irgend eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

greetz
Compi


----------



## Tomate_Salat (6. Sep 2010)

```
<servlet path="/fabrik" class="ourProject.server.PRCAdmin.FabrikServiceImpl" />
```
sollte das nicht eher
<servlet path="/fabrik" class="ourProject.server.*RP*CAdmin.FabrikServiceImpl" />
heißen? Ändere das mal ab und versuchs dann nochmal

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## computersport (6. Sep 2010)

Oh man das ich das nicht gesehen habe  sorry für die Störung.

greetz
Compi


----------



## Tomate_Salat (6. Sep 2010)

np, gerade bei diesen config-sachen haue ich auch mal gerne rechtschreibfehler rein^^.


----------

